# Bloody women =P (Bites one)



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

*Hands on face*?. *Shakes head*? WOW what are pain they are =D *Hides till all the women here have calmed down* =P. Well ? It is me as well really? Feeling like a dreaming ghost I tend to talk crap at times? But any how?

There?s this student nurse at the place where I volunteer called Liz (She?s yummy, I did?nt fancy her at first but now I trust her even thought she owns me money, tutt) and she?s really sweet but at the same time bitter? I?ll just say now (this is post is a vent if anything, I could do with a damn diary, She has one ? lol ? aww god I so wanna read it so god damn badly =D( Sorry if I upset any one by using the lords name in vain but I need to express here!)? But Darren can?t as he is a golden boy =*(.) she has a few male mates and goes on about their fast cars ?wooT my mates *Type-R flys*? (She?s 21 but the rest of her make are like 27+) and I feel damn inferior because of it? OH I?LL IMPRESS HER WITH MY BUS PASS =d ?WINNER? LETS ?FLY? ON THE SMELLY HOT BUS =D. Then I have been coping her albums for ?2 each but she hasn?t paid me yet? I feel so cheap and used =S? ?Would madam like a foot massage with that?? =*(.Then I was upset because she didn?t give me a ride home?. What the hell is wrong with me, I have high and foolish expectations of people =(. Then when my DP becomes worse I act like a 14 year old school kid?. It just really $%^$%^$%^ me off =).

Right the vent is over and I feel better already. Thankies =)

Darren.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Your being too nice. Be cocky, tease the hell out of her and just pretend like you couldn't care less if she was into you or not.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

:lol: I loved reading that.

I hope it works out with her, Em.Pup., but just from reading what you wrote, i doubt it will. Women like that are a dime a dozen and as much as we want them to realize what good people we are and how much better off they would be with us, it's unlikely she'll suddenly melt and throw her arms around you. Best to emotionally detach yourself from women like that.

Also, i once read my girlfriend's diary and found a veritable treasure chest of information in there. (I realize i shouldn't have done it, etc, but i was young, suspicious (rightfully so as it turned out), and drunk.) Anyway, in my experience, once we've dismissed all the wishful thinking and what not from our minds, our intuitions about a woman's feelings towards one generally turn out to be correct.

Good luck, and moving to Off Topic.

s.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm not quite sure I understood the minuate of that, but I think i get the general jist.

Unlike my friend Sebatian, I'd say go for it. As Satan said, "The funny thing about regret it, you'll never regret the things you have done, and you will regret the things you haven't done.'

Risk it. Life is too short.

But, like my friend Sebastian the diary reader (I've never done that, never stooped so low. Ever. Dear oh dear), I doubt that it will work out. Will probably be a hell of a (excuse the expression) ride though.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I wouldn't go for it. The more involved you get with this girl, the more stuck with her you will be. Don't trust people that owe you money. It's a serious sign of the type of character a person has. Unless they're family. But a run of the mill person that owes you money and hasn't paid you? Mark my words, this girl is not good for you. Either have a fling with her or move on. But don't get your feelings involved with her.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi Jeremy, That?s what I was doing and it was good because we were both having a laugh? She?s so so gullible and I?m so so sarcastic (Which is BAD I know but ? I ?JUST? can?t help myself? the poor girl sets herself up for it! *Points at her* tis her fault! *nods*). That is good advise, She?s the type of girl which ?every? guy would give her interest so I guess it would make a change for her if I ?acted? as if I didn?t care but? It?s the ?acting? which makes me feel uncomfortable, I already feel as if I?m acting in my real life? The best thing I could do is be as I was when she was not in the group and talk to the service users a lot more. Thanks for your input Jeremy.

Darren.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi Sebastian

I?m glad to read it was more then a vent for me, Bonus that it was entertainment for you =P. Well that?s just it? Would it ?really? be wise for me to have a relationship at the moment? I?m going back and forth into depression which is affecting my self-esteem, I ?will? not get my hopes up., that is for sure? Yeah, good point? If I show how good I would be for her? It would take a lot of effort and look as if I?m ?needy? =S besides that; Is she really good for me? I would love to be a friend with her if I could have hugs off her? But I asked my sister about that and she told me it wouldn?t work which I guess it wouldn?t. As much as I would love to read her cute lil pink diary I don?t want to feel remorse if she caught me? lol I?d be like ?NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO? lol.



> Anyway, in my experience, once we've dismissed all the wishful thinking and what not from our minds, our intuitions about a woman's feelings towards one generally turn out to be correct


Excellent point which I will take in, Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey Martinelv, I like your Avatar.

The risk is the chance of losing what could become a good friend thought (Which you make me realise). I?ll go with the flow for now and allow to time tell me what will be. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Hello enngirl5, I?ll give her one last chance to pay me or I?ll take in what you have said. I will distance myself from her as well; I don?t think it is good for either of us for me to get close to her? She only has five more weeks with us thought (I?ll see her five more times)? *Rubs the back of his head* ?What a pain?? lol Cheers.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I also agree to act like you're not interested in her. She'll be begging for you. Women are dumba$$es in that regard.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

enngirl5 said:


> I also agree to act like you're not interested in her. She'll be begging for you. Women are dumba$$es in that regard.


You said it pal =P



> Women are dumba$$es in that regard


Men are also dumba$$es or at lease I am because that's what she is doing to me and it's working  lol


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

> enngirl5 wrote:
> I also agree to act like you're not interested in her. She'll be begging for you. Women are dumba$$es in that regard.
> 
> You said it pal =P
> ...


This whole exchange made me laugh as we are all dumba$$es when
it comes to matters of the heart. God help us, we are. :lol:


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> This whole exchange made me laugh as we are all dumba$$es when
> it comes to matters of the heart. God help us, we are.


Yeah...gluttons for punishment!!!!  
How can things that are so much fun also cause us so much grief???? 
I really don't understand that part...why can't it all just be fun and not involve any of the "do-your-head-in" stuff??? 
Still life would be rather dull without it all I suppose!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Grant me your strength Terri*; Pretty please with cream on top & loads of hundreds and thousands & chocolate (Let?s be honesty who doesn?t like chocolate?) & strawberry sauce with last but not lease a cute "Cherry" =)


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

* 
Hi Epiphany *

?Take a chance? It wouldn?t be all fun thought if there was no chance of not getting hurt, If you could have any men or women in the world ? no one would matter to you? It?s knowing that your partner can love and at the same time hurt you which gives it meaning because you may respect yours and your partner?s feelings. ?. *Walks away because he feels like he has just spoken a load of bull sh*t* =P


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> If you could have any men or women in the world ? no one would matter to you


Hmmmm...maybe.

Now you have me thinking about how much fun it would be if I could have any man or woman in the world!!!! Mmmmm...lots of fun!!!!

Maybe I'd better get back to work.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)

> Now you have me thinking about how much fun it would be if I could have any man or woman in the world!!!!


"DRools"... Yeah i know what you mean... *Hairs on his back shoot up* =P ... Just think... "Any w.o.m.e.n" That would be a pisser =D


----------

